# Do you journal?



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I find it helps me if I write down everything I eat, even if it's just a bite of this or that, that way if I gain I know what I'm eating that I shouldn't and if i lose then I know what is working.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep, I keep track of mine on fitday.com.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I am going to be starting up with a "health coach" through our local hospital in a couple weeks - I am going to journal my whole experience - keep track of daily progress and thoughts etc. There is a one hour initial visit and then then 4 more hourly visits throughout the year. I am going to carry a spiral notebook in my bookbag so that I can write whenever the mood or opportunity hits.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

no journalling here. I am lucky to have time to go to the bathroom. I keep everything running through my head - every good thing and every bad thing. Not restful - but if I gain I know why. (those dang twix bars or the 3 cakes that were at my house all weekend - along with the pizza and chocolate AND ice cream). See I know just what not to eat - it was here all week!


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Myself and the two oldest kids all keep food journals. It really helps to stay on track.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

COSunflower, is your hospital doing the One Health Street? Ours is. I'm working on weight loss as my care goal as well. I have been a slacker lately and have gained, but starting Jan 1, I'm going back to the salad bar, lol! 

When I am trying to lose weight, I have to journal every bite or I mindlessly graze my way through the day. I t makes a big difference on the number of calories I take in and the source of the calories. I journal both calories and fiber grams. If I am going to get both my 25-30 grams of fiber and keep my calories to 1500 or so, I have to eat only food that's good for me - no room in the plan for candy, cookies, chips and the other junk I've been eating this Christmas season.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't heard of the One Health Street, I'll know more when I go on the 27th. I've been reading a book called "The Hallelujah Diet" by George Malkmus (got it at Walmart) and now that I have learned about "live" foods and "dead" foods - I can't hardly bring myself to eat from a cafe or fast food place and I have really rethought my normal choices of food from the grocery store even!!! It's not a "diet" book per se but more of a "how God intended us to eat" book. It certainly makes sense and I can see how people, esp. kids, living on 100% of dead foods are fighting obesity, cancer and all manner of "20th century" diseases....Just looking at the selection of foods presented for lunch at our SCHOOL where I work makes me feel sick to my stomach now. Talk about DEAD food!!! If you have a chance to read the book, do so, I think it will really change how you look at foods from now on and you won't even be TEMPTED by any junk!!!


----------

